# Finally here TV/DVD while driving



## coodem (Mar 18, 2003)

These guys seem to have cracked it, at least they claim they have. They seem to be a reputable company that have a decent feedback
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1


----------



## coodem (Mar 18, 2003)

Just ordered one, I will let you guys know how I get on. I will also see if there is any way of working out what they have done. Who knows it might be simple. But knowing the complexity of the treg, I doubt it. Probably a microproccessor that fools the Nav unit to make it think it is only doing 4Mph, but still sending the correct signal for the gps while nav in use


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (coodem)*

This photo is from another auction by the company of a product that doesn't work in the Touareg. I checked this earlier this week to be sure. They also told me that they were going to be selling one that does work for the Touareg. I suspect that it will be larger in size as I understand that two microsprocessors are required to fool the CANBUS. 
Just so it is clear to anyone who doesn't have TV in their Touareg (all North American owners), along with this part you still need the video adapter. This part only bypasses the video in motion aspect of the system. I will probably be importing these some of these until the US company who told me they have their own version coming out soon actually produces them.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (spockcat)*

...this paid commercial is brought to you by spockcat electronics, bringing your touareg into the 21st century, one upgrade at a time. Find us on the web at http://www.payforjimskidscollegetuition.com


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (Leweyb)*

I am holding out for hidden mobile HD DirectTV.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (See5)*

satellite tv for cars is out already.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (Leweyb)*

Now available at Dietz.
Adapter 1280
Video in motion is now no problem anymore!
I am still in negotiation for group purchase. Spockcat is involved here.
He can also post the manual if you wish.
We will keep u updated!!!!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (Leweyb)*

Yup I saw an ad for that and I was in a limo recently that had it and the reception was startlingly clear...watching the Dallas Cowboys post game - of course!
Any idea on unit and monthly costs...anyone?
Cy


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (cybulman)*

Cy, it probably similar to this unit:
http://www.summitsource.com/prods/ANWXLP.html
No idea on pricing at first glance.


----------



## coodem (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (aircooled)*

Finally received the unit. It has some serious electronics. The other interesting thig is. It is compatable with BMW E65, Audi RNS-E, and Phaeton.
Installation is not plug and play. But quite easy Just 6 wires to connect
+12V
- Ground
CAN High (radio side)
CAN High (car side)
CAN Low( radio side)
CAN Low (car side)
So as you figured out you need to cut the CAN High and Low and fit this unit in series
There are 2 additional wires marked
+5V
Switch
I guess these are for an optional switch to turn the feature on and off


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Finally here TV/DVD while driving (coodem)*

Does the unit allow the speed and direction signal to pass through to the navigation so if you are just starting out and are without GPS signal or GPS signal is blocked by trees, tall buildings or other obstructions the navigation still works?


----------



## coodem (Mar 18, 2003)

Not installed it yet, so not sure. I am hoping SAT NAV/VSS won't be affected. But I will let you know tomorrow when I install and have tested


----------



## touarg.yf (Sep 10, 2004)

I have already installed this The circuit diagram installs but cannot relieve the vehicle hour to look at TV


----------



## touarg.yf (Sep 10, 2004)

hight can and low can How respectively has two coarse threads is simultaneously meets or meets other 4th purple streak and the 8th loose skinned orange streak must meet


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (coodem)*

I am working with some German friends to make an entire plug and play system using this unit and the other Dietz unit. No cutting of wires. My German friend has already installed the PnP system and says it works fine. Details to follow. 










_Modified by spockcat at 11:26 AM 12-13-2004_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Isn't it true that besides the Dietz 1280, you also need the Dietz 1214 (or Dietz 1414 for NTSC) to have video from an external PAL or NTSC source?


----------



## coodem (Mar 18, 2003)

Instaled today, Works perfect. It does not interfere with SAT-Nav at all, 
Spockcat What is the box labled no.6 for?
The instal is very easy. I think you might struggle to fit the extra harness behind the radio. Mine is starting to get really tight
touarg.yf : You cut both CAN high and low wires
Don't forget to give the purple wire a 12V switched voltage,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jonee)*

Yes, along with the 1280 you need a video adapter (Dietz 1414 or Blitzsafe's version). The kit that I will be getting uses the Dietz parts. The photo I posted isn't the final kit as it doesn't show all of the correct parts and there are some things there that aren't needed.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi,
Got mine installed today. Works great and best there are NO side effects. Be patient, Spockcat might be Santa after all.....


----------



## touarg.yf (Sep 10, 2004)

The purple no.4 has met 12v but not yet to be able to use you to have meets the successful photograph please to paste on


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: all*

this post is purely a bump - this thread has got me so g-damn excited that I can't hardly stand it. Anything new to report to give us civillians some hope?
-Stu


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

Is there any news on the kit?


----------



## clarkaddison (Nov 14, 2004)

Is there an attachment that flashes lights and sounds sirens to warn other cars that the driver is watching tv instead of the road?


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

how bout some photos of it working?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VizStorm)*

Don't expect anything until beginning to middle of January. Sample hasn't been shipped to me yet and I won't be available to do anything with it until at least the first week of January anyway.
As for a photo of it working, I could put a still picture on my nav screen and take a picture of that. It doesn't prove or show actual video in motion.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think we can all say we have total faith in you, based on all the other electrical goodies you have developed, but all you need for proof is someone with a digital camcorder in the back seat take a 3 second shot of the video playing and then pan up to show that the car is indeed in motion. Then just post it as a .mov or .mpg file. I'm sure the collective jaws will drop. Can't wait.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jason H)*

Truthfully If Spockcat says something works that's would be good enough for me to believe that it does.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

For all the restless souls I will send spockcat a short video file, but tha won't change the fact that the unit will ship any earlier. I have been using it for 2 weeks now and it is just great, believe you me!!! So be patient!!!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (clarkaddison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkaddison* »_Is there an attachment that flashes lights and sounds sirens to warn other cars that the driver is watching tv instead of the road?

Funny you mention that. There was a bit on the news here last night about Massachusets trying to pass a law to make watching a video while driving illegal. 
Apparently, there is no law against this here currently.


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (coodem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coodem* »_Instaled today, Works perfect. It does not interfere with SAT-Nav at 

I thought coodem is the one with it working? Arggh, these forums are difficult to follow sometimes.


----------



## jasonrao (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (VizStorm)*

Spock
How do we start preordering our "kits" from you?? Long live Spockat!
JASON


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_

Apparently, there is no law against this here currently.

Just a law against driving a diesel.


----------



## AAegg (Dec 9, 2004)

*nice Gizmo but...*

this is a nice device, not sure which one you guys have installed that works that is. since its kinda hard to follow the post. but once it is installed. where is the actualy Input ports to attach an external device. dvd/tv/ect... and will this also provide an additional audio input for say an MP3 player. thanks.
















p.s. who do i have to bribe with green stuff to get one of em


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: nice Gizmo but... (AAegg)*

Pictures-schmictures. If Spock (and the other guys in on this) say it works, I don't need any visual evidence. Their track record makes them bullet-proof. 
And I'm a bit confused with what this product is: an box inline the video signal? A special plug in the back of the nav like the one's spock already offers? Is there any programming to be done? splicing? I mean, does the install product of method require some expertise or can the average dude like me do it? I don't think I could handle anything beyond the keyless start install...
And I don't want to start an avalanche here, but if Spock is generating a pre-order list generating, can you put me on it?
-Stu


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Plug and Play!
Foolproof!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_Plug and Play!
Foolproof!










Looks like it from the pics and the descriptions.
But don't underestimate the ingenuity of some fools!


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: (clarkaddison)*

There are actual beneficial uses of video in motion. I'd consider adding the licence plate frame back-up camera, it'd be nice if you could actualy keep scanning the video while reversing in motion rather than while you are stopped before you start rolling back. A kid or pet that wasn't there before could dart out, and I think that is one use that INCREASE safety rather than diminish it. I agree that people buying this kit should use it responsibly, and would hope they act like adults when given the ability.
I totally agree with eveyone who says that if Spock says it works, it will. No need for any proof. I hope that was clear in my last post. But that if HE felt like others would want an example, that was my suggestion on how to do it.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Video is ready!!!
Will send to spockcat this evening for him to post here!!!
For those who don't believe!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

Merry CHristmas. Video in motion movie from Thanandon:
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/video/VidInMot.wmv


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

Well, my crummy Windows Media Player version 9 can't play it. Maybe the Egg can.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Merry CHristmas. Video in motion movie from Thanandon:
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/video/VidInMot.wmv 

Very cool. Plays great on WMP.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bravocharlie)*

Well, now it played. BC must have fixed it, Spock.
I can't believe he has video in motion and no keyless start though.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

great... now how much is this going to cost?


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Here's the more important thing... What would it take to hook a computer up to this? My brother actually hooked up a 10" LCD touchscreen in his X5 to a small computer... Could this be done with this? 
Thanks,
Ry


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rleestma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rleestma* »_Here's the more important thing... What would it take to hook a computer up to this? My brother actually hooked up a 10" LCD touchscreen in his X5 to a small computer... Could this be done with this? 
Thanks,
Ry

If you can convert the computer output to RCA or figure out how to wire the RGB output into a plug that goes into the back of the radio, then it will work fine. The video-in-motion device is separate from the video adapter.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (rleestma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rleestma* »_Here's the more important thing... What would it take to hook a computer up to this? My brother actually hooked up a 10" LCD touchscreen in his X5 to a small computer... Could this be done with this?

Should be no prob when the PC has an RCA out jack. 
But you'll also need a startup/shutdown controller for your PC/portable. So it can startup/shutdown in a clean and automated way without you having to actually push the power button to start it up or shutting it down every time.
Which setup does your brother's X5 have?


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

that video was perhaps the coolest thing I've ever seen (except for the band), so after i get flamed for dissing U2, is there an update on civilian availability of the adapter? Thanks again to the engineers!
-Stu


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

I sent the first unit to spockcat. It must be there by now. Spockcat is on vacation at the moment (yes, he beeds a break too) and when he gets back I am sure he will post the latest news. Like can be seen in the video it works great and adds driving pleasure!







And hey not everybody likes U2 ....


----------



## The GREEK (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Thanandon)*

Questions...
where is this video coming from? External DVD player? DVD changer? 
What setting is the Nav Radio on? CD? Aux?
TIA


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (The GREEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The GREEK* »_Questions...
where is this video coming from? External DVD player? DVD changer? 
What setting is the Nav Radio on? CD? Aux?
TIA

Video comes from an external DVD player (or a hard drive based video player if you are more high tech). It is then fed into a video adapter which then feeds it into the nav. The nav has to be set on AUX - A/V. 
The speed filtering device is on the CANBUS wires which allows the video to be viewed while the car is in motion.
NOTE: Check you local city/state laws to see if a video screen is allowed to be in view of the driver while the car is in motion. This may be illegal in some locations.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Then we should start calling it a 'rear view camera solution'.


----------



## The GREEK (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Where are the connectors for the DVD mounted? Anywhere we like/choose? And if I hook up a DVD, can I still hook up an iPod? What about Sirius Radio?


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: image quality*

wow - so many questions, and so much interest from all of us.








It would be great to hear an assessment of the image quality on the screen (eg compared to a laptop screen or basic portable dvd player screen). It's hard to tell from just looking at nav screen cartoon displays.


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: image quality (Egginmydriveway)*

The engineers of this one can confirm for me whether I'm right or wrong here:
- The video (in motion) uses 1 of the 2 inputs on the back of the nav unit. The other port is for audio only. This can be for an iPod, Sat radio, or whatever. See the links at the bottom of any of Spock's post for more detail on all of these options (except the video in motion)
- The plugs must physically go into the back of the nav unit at some point, so they are technically located there, but that being said, one can run cables to anywhere in the car that they deem suitable, so the other answer to the "where" question is: "anywhere"
- The video quality can be checked by any of us who have alerady invested in a video adapter (through spock or elsewhere), albeit with the vehicle in the stationary position. I don't imagine the speed filtering element would inhibit the quality any. And if you don't have that adapter or you're like me and you're not going to bother checking, remember, it's video-in-motion, people! I'll be damned if I'm going to split hairs on this one! Again, please correct me if I'm wrong on these.
-Stu
ps: Spock, it appears that the earlier reports of your demise were slightly exaggerated...


_Modified by StuHaul at 5:35 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: image quality (StuHaul)*

Well, here's the deal... You can get a Via M10000 that is a 17cmx17cm computer with USB, firewire, a 1GHZ Via Processor, and up to 1GB of memory... 
Guys take these things, buy those slimline DVD players and a slimline/Firewire convertor and run complete Windows and playback windows through that... Also, Windows XP Media Center Edition runs completely on these things, so... 
They also have DC Power supplies for these bad boys... 
They also have a wide-screen driver for the M10000, and since the screen in the egg is a 16:9, you could basically do anything you want right on the screen...
What we need is a straight VGA input, 'cause if we convert to RCA we'll lose a ton of resolution... 
Anyway, if you're going to go through the trouble of hooking up a video adapter, why not a PC? 
There has to be a very very slick way for us to do this...
Oh yeah, BTW, the M10000 has a video card that can do complete DVD playback without skipping... It's pretty hot... 
My brother has a 10.4" touchscreen, we can't do, but someone could probably find a sweet pointing / nav device... 
Anyway, L8er
Ry
P.S. anyone notice I'm ADD?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: image quality (rleestma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rleestma* »_...P.S. anyone notice I'm ADD?

And a real techno-geek.
Welcome, brother.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: image quality (rleestma)*

You could probably pinout the VGA output of a laptop to the video input plug of the nav system. I've got a nice ultraporatable Sharp Actius MP30 just waiting to try it.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: image quality (spockcat)*

The problem when using a car-puter is not the image quality but rather the power button.
How are you going to switch the PC on and off if you don't want the PC to sit in the glove box? 
You can't just hook it up to the car's electrical system. It needs a startup/shutdown controller in order not to loose data caused by cutting the power in the car when the OS is booting. I still haven't found a good one. Furthermore, you don't want the PC to drain the car's battery, so according to me a PC with a battery (aka laptop) would be the best solution.



_Modified by jonee at 1:02 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: image quality (jonee)*

Two things:
A. Does anyone have the part number for the plug that hooks up to the back of the NAV radio and the part number for the pins? I'm willing to try and build the VGA cable!
B. As far as the laptop goes, you can set it up so that when the laptop loses power, it shuts down automatically, or goes into Hibernation or Sleep mode. I do this with my pcs at home. Laptops have much better power management than a PC so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: image quality (shervinf)*

Did anyone expect that things with VW would be "simple"? On the back of the NAV unit, the RGB input is analog ONLY. The output from most newer computers is digital RGB. So, you would need a converter at this input....or you'd have to solder directly to the LCD driver board in the NAV unit, which does accept digital RGB.
I guess you could always use an older laptop.
Sorry.
Roy.


_Modified by royeus at 12:29 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: image quality (royeus)*

You know how to spoil the party, don't you!








I've got many old laptops. Damn things seem to be out of date every year and I don't bother to sell the old ones. How do I tell if it has analog RGB output?


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: image quality (spockcat)*

That's not true. Most laptops have a VGA output and if not, they have DVI-I, which has both analog and digital out. For DVI-I You need an adaptor to utalize the analog portion. The way you can tell which one you have, is if you have the old 18pin VGA output which non-flatscreen monitor take, you have analog, if you have the wider plug, with what looks to be a plus sign inside, you have DVI. Also, Usually VGA plugs are Blue and DVI plugs are white.
As far as the adaptor goes, it's not that expensive, I've seen the adaptor for 10 bucks, every graphics card that I've bought in the last few years has had this adaptor for its DVI output.
Spock do you have the part number for the plug for the video input in the back of the NAV unit? How about the pins that go in the plug to attach the wires?
Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: image quality (shervinf)*

You show me how to wire up the plug correctly to a standard 15 pin plug on the back of most any laptop and I will give you a plug with all the contacts. I'll even wire it up with a 1/8" stereo plug so you can plug that into the audio output of your computer.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: image quality (spockcat)*

This connection on the back of the radio is simillar to the older monitors that used the BNC connectors. It looks to be simillar to the 4 BNC connector type, which used the CSYNC (Composite Sync) instead of separate V (Vertical) and H (Horizontal) Sync. Some VGA cards can output CSYNC on the H or V Sync pin, I'm hoping to connect using that.
I'm not sure what VSwitch or Norm do, I'm thinking thay have to do with TV Control. Hoping at least!


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: image quality (shervinf)*

Actually, you know what would be ****? (Sorry for all you under 18'ers our there haha)
I'm about to pull the trigger on getting the new Harrier (ppc-66xx, xda III, whatever you want to call it) It's a smartphone with a pocket pc operating system... 
What would be ABSOLUTELY AMAZING is if you could get a car kit that would link up to the video monitor and the sound in the car (theoretically possible) and with MS Voice Command you could basically get in the car, drop it in, and start commanding it what you would want to do, i.e. read E-mail, dial someone's cell number, etc. 
Apparently, 2003 SE has support for Landscape Mode, which would be amazing on the screen... It'[s 240x320 apparently, which I'm sure the egg could display... 
Anyway, I hate it when some people jsut start talking bs about the stuff they want to do but have no idea how to put it together... ALL of this stuff is very possible and each component BY ITSELF is a known quantity and can be bought... It's just bringing all the instruments together to make the symphony...
So, long story short, why not a Pocket PC on the screen? 
Ry
P.S. Is this getting OT?








2004 V8 Touareg Premium Plus
Every Option and a Push Start BEOTCH







HAHA J/K


----------



## rleestma (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: image quality (rleestma)*

Oops I been censored


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: image quality (rleestma)*

Yeah, we are probably going off topic with this extra info. You guys should start a new thread, because these ideas do have merit!


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: image quality (aircooled)*

Is there an echo in here? Speaking of the topic, any clue when the outsiders can buy the video-in-motion adapter from one of the insiders? There's been a pool of drool next to my computer ever since this thread began...
-Stu


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone have the part numbers for the plug and the pins for the av input in the back of the radio?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving*

All the excitement over this mod is funny. Why would you want this? The driver shouldn't or can't - illegal in many states- watch video while driving anyway and it is not very convenient for passengers in the T-reg to watch the Nav screen either(at least not without neck strain). The logical solution is headrest mounted monitors for the rear seat passengers and a visor mouted monitor for the front seat passenger. Then you don't need any fancy mods to get around the Can-Bus system. At least the center storage compartment mounted screen some have done was high enough for more comfortable passenger viewing- but it would still be illegal in many states.










_Modified by chickdr at 11:45 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: DVD while driving (chickdr)*

Well, chickdr, I'm sure you always stop at a yellow -and certainly at a red- traffic light, you never drive too fast, you always signal to switch lanes, and you certainly won't install a video in motion adapter, but as for the rest of the Touareg and other car drivers, let them be the judge of that.
The nav screen can also be used for a PC based nav solution, or just to select MP3s as you would select a Radio Station or a CD track from the OEM nav solution.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (jonee)*

If we can get Video in Motion, we can install other modules other than a DVD player, like a computer that has an MP3 player, that displays all the information on the screen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving*

Got the 1280PnP video in motion device today and installed it this evening. Too bad I don't have a video adapter in my car to demonstrate it. Plugging it in is easy. getting all the wires tucked away so the radio could go back was difficult. I actually think it would be easier to just splice the 1280 into the CANBUS wires. I think I will actually offer both.


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

What level of expertise is needed for this install? Spock, will you be posting detailed instructions?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (sjwass)*

No real expertise is needed for the PnP unit. 
1) Pull the radio. 
2) Disconnect all the plugs from the radio (including the three antenna plugs). 
3) Remove the blue and green sub-plugs from the large plug. 
4) Insert them into the new plug of the PnP device in the same location they were in the original plug (they are keyed so you cannot insert them in the wrong side). 
5) Plug the old plug into the receptacle of the PnP device. 
6) Plug the new plug of the PnP device into the radio.
7) Plug back in the antenna plugs.
8) Bury the 1280 box and the receptacle to the left side of the radio (you will probably need to cut a cable tie and unwrap the cloth tape on the cable bundle to do this).
9) Push the radio back into position.
10) Done. The screen will no longer give you a warning when you have AUX (AV) set and the car is in motion.
Note: Dietz sells the 1280 as a reverse camera enabling device, so you can view your reverse camera while the car is moving. It may be illegal to use this device in your location. Check with your local laws and obey them. Most of all, drive carefully and don't watch video while the car is in motion.
PS: I took pictures but I haven't looked at them yet. so there is nothing to post. This is a pretty simple installation. It is just stuffing 10 lbs of wire into the 5 lb space behind and alongside the radio that is very hard.



_Modified by spockcat at 8:56 PM 1-6-2005_


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Where does the A/V input to receive the DVD get mounted?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (sjwass)*

In the radio enclosure. Use cable to get out to your device, much like the audio only AUX adapter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (sjwass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjwass* »_Where does the A/V input to receive the DVD get mounted?

Separate device that plugs into the A/V plug.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Hi. Sounds good so far. By cutting any of the canbus wires you will void the warranty. The cables and device can be placed in the compartment left to the nav. unit. There should a small cave there.
Looking forward to the rest of the pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Thanandon at 7:48 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (Thanandon)*

Installation instructions are now up and located HERE.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Hey Spock! when are they going to be up for sale? I didn't see a link on your paypal page







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (shervinf)*

I am waiting for the manufacturer to verify the cost of the unit as we need it configured. Originally it is supplied with a set of wires for the 4 channel audio output. The only people in North America who would need this are those who installed the nav into a base vehicle after taking delivery.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Can this be adapted to the Phaeton?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (fly4food)*

Pretty sure this cannot be adapted.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Installation instructions and pricing now available in link below.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Installation instructions and pricing now available in link below.

Spockat I hate you. Between the parts for keyless start, handsfree phone, video in motion and the dead pedal I'm never going to be able to save any money. Any chance of a package deal on those items


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (Nefarious1.8t)*

Blame VW for not providing all these fine options as standard equipment.








Contact me by email with your request.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Spockat,
First time posting here, been reading the vortex for about a year and have found a wealth of information (especially in regards to fixing typical Touareg annoyances). Are there any additional cables needed besides the 1280PnP and the Blitzsafe audio/video adapter to make a Play Station 2 work?








Thanks in advance for your info.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (Shoop405)*

http://www.radioshack.com/prod...D1537








Standard audio/video cable to run between the video adapter and the PS2 (or other audio/video source).


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Thanks for the prompt response,
what is the availability of the PnP and Dietz? Are they in-stock or on back-order?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (Shoop405)*

Please contact me directly.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Received the Video in Motion cable today, I will be hooking it up to my PS2 in the glovebox in the near future and will post pictures then.
THANKS SPOCKCAT


----------



## thomsens (May 20, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

Are there significant differences on the a/v inputs avalailble with the DVD Nav unit? I'm wondering what my options are if I buy a new T-reg now with the dvd system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (thomsens)*

The video portion seems to be the same. The only thing that seems to be missing is the second audio input. The connections for it are in the CD changer plug but no one has yet found how to access it from a menu. I haven't seen one of these DVD nav units yet - in person.


----------



## thomsens (May 20, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*

So that means your adapters are still useful with the new system? 
Another thing I'm unclear about is the phatbox option with new t-regs. I have one in my BMW and would like to move it to the VW by buying the adapter cable from VW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (thomsens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomsens* »_So that means your adapters are still useful with the new system? 
Another thing I'm unclear about is the phatbox option with new t-regs. I have one in my BMW and would like to move it to the VW by buying the adapter cable from VW. 

Yes, my AV cables will work. The telephone cables will work. The video adapter should work. The video in motion adapter should work. I just don't know about my AO cables.
You should be able to move the Phatbox to the Touareg. It fits in the rear and connects to the CD changer cable in the rear.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: image quality (rleestma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rleestma* »_Well, here's the deal... You can get a Via M10000 that is a 17cmx17cm computer with USB, firewire, a 1GHZ Via Processor, and up to 1GB of memory... 
Guys take these things, buy those slimline DVD players and a slimline/Firewire convertor and run complete Windows and playback windows through that... Also, Windows XP Media Center Edition runs completely on these things, so... 
They also have DC Power supplies for these bad boys... 
They also have a wide-screen driver for the M10000, and since the screen in the egg is a 16:9, you could basically do anything you want right on the screen...
What we need is a straight VGA input, 'cause if we convert to RCA we'll lose a ton of resolution... 
Anyway, if you're going to go through the trouble of hooking up a video adapter, why not a PC? 
There has to be a very very slick way for us to do this...
Oh yeah, BTW, the M10000 has a video card that can do complete DVD playback without skipping... It's pretty hot... 
My brother has a 10.4" touchscreen, we can't do, but someone could probably find a sweet pointing / nav device... 
Anyway, L8er
Ry
P.S. anyone notice I'm ADD?

Why not just buy an Apple Mini? It would probably fit in the glove box.


_Modified by Company T-Reg at 1:16 PM 2-25-2005_


----------



## thomsens (May 20, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You should be able to move the Phatbox to the Touareg. It fits in the rear and connects to the CD changer cable in the rear. 

Do I just need the VW "Interface Wire Lead" (000 051 592) cable and ditch the blitzsafe I used for the BMW?
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/do...X.pdf


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD while driving (thomsens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomsens* »_Do I just need the VW "Interface Wire Lead" (000 051 592) cable and ditch the blitzsafe I used for the BMW?
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/do...X.pdf

Looks about right. The plug on the left side of the photo is what is used for the CD changer at the rear. 
What type of a plug is on the other end? 9 or 15 pin? If you knew the pinout of the cable, you could actually build a Phatbox cable that would connect directly to the back of the radio rather than running the entire length of the car and you could mount it in the glovebox without the aluminum extrusion. This would probably solve the hum/whine problem that VW has with the Phatbox on the nav radios.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

While we're on the subject of Phatbox...
Can the t-reg hand both a cd changer and Phatbox through this cable at the same time?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (robkatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robkatz* »_While we're on the subject of Phatbox...
Can the t-reg hand both a cd changer and Phatbox through this cable at the same time?

no


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I finally completed the PS2 install using all of spock's cables. The install is quite clean. The PS2 sits perfectly on the glove box shelf, the RF receivers for the wireless remotes are hidden in the dash and the power inverter is installed in the drawer under the passenger seat. Will gladly post pictures of the install if anyone is interested, however I will have to email them to someone since I am not an Iserve subscriber.
THANKS AGAIN TO SPOCKCAT for developing the cables and detailing the installation instructions perfectly.


----------



## thomsens (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Shoop405)*

I hope someone can help you post them! I'd be interested in your install.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (thomsens)*

Sorry, he sent them to me but I have to remember which computer I stored them on.


----------

